

Ever wonder what fonts Web 2.0 companies use in their logo? - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.fontshop.com/fontfeed/archives/web-20-logos.cfm

======
jasonlbaptiste
what font does twitter use? its not listed

~~~
nreece
I bet its custom. The font (typeface) detection util at
<http://www.whatthefont.com> might be useful, or their forums.

~~~
aston
I tried that earlier today. Their t's in particular are pretty crazy, and not
from any common font, I don't think. Could easily be a custom job based on
something like VAG rounded for the vowels, though.

------
kajecounterhack
I've always wondered about this. I think many automatically assume (falsely)
that most "popular" companies buy or make custom fonts for their logos. I'm
happy to realize that this isn't the case.

------
fdb
Any idea what the font of the Django logo is?
(<http://www.djangoproject.com/>)

~~~
frutz
This just came up on Django-users... it's DTL Prokyon
(<http://www.dutchtypelibrary.nl/Prokyon_rdrct.html>)

------
ljlolel
no

